# Summer, summer, summer - coping



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife and I are in the early stages of considering working for a few years in Dubai. We do understand that Dubai is very hot and very humid for three or four months in summer.

How difficult is it to cope during this period? Can you spend anytime outside during the day? Do you step out of the air con and you're a lather of sweat in two minutes flat? Is after dark OK? Is even getting to work a heat issue?

Our perspective: we are Australians living in Australia. The jobs we would be seeking would be office jobs.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the summer, yes at 58+ degrees c it can get a tad warm, but it really doesn't bother me at all. Not now after 4 summers at least, it was a bit of a shocker at first. Just watch the aircon bills.

And you're looking for Office work? That'll be interesting!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> My wife and I are in the early stages of considering working for a few years in Dubai. We do understand that Dubai is very hot and very humid for three or four months in summer.
> 
> How difficult is it to cope during this period? Can you spend anytime outside during the day? Do you step out of the air con and you're a lather of sweat in two minutes flat? Is after dark OK? Is even getting to work a heat issue?
> 
> Our perspective: we are Australians living in Australia. The jobs we would be seeking would be office jobs.


There are things you can do to acclimatise yourself (and save yourself some money).


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats great to know - we as a family are looking to relocate to Dubai and the summer does concern us because of the children - In fact we had discussed myself and the children coming back to the UK for most of the time as they will be off school!!!!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> My wife and I are in the early stages of considering working for a few years in Dubai. We do understand that Dubai is very hot and very humid for three or four months in summer.
> 
> How difficult is it to cope during this period? Can you spend anytime outside during the day? Do you step out of the air con and you're a lather of sweat in two minutes flat? Is after dark OK? Is even getting to work a heat issue?
> 
> Our perspective: we are Australians living in Australia. The jobs we would be seeking would be office jobs.


Mate - I'm from Perth so I'm used to the hot weather, the main thing that slapped me in the face was the humidity. I arrived here in the middle of August and I have to say it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. It is still very hot at night though. Since you hear all these people complaining about the heat it builds up in your mind. Everything indoors is airconditioned and you'll be getting around in airconditioned cabs and private cars most of the time. The main thing I found annoying was being out in it in a suit from time to time!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You dont tend to feel the heat most of the time.
You wake up in an airconditioned home, drive to work in an airconditioned car, work in airconditioned offices, the malls are freezing cold all year round.

Yes- it gets hot( hotter than I ever experienced in Oz- as the heat lasts for months, and during summer- the temp drops to between 30 -35 overnight)....but everywhere you tend to go, it is airconditioned. ( unless, you are like my DH who works outside all year round... )

The humidity is a killer, and you will sweat heaps.
Just take some body wipes with you- and keep hydrated !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Most helpful. Consensus appears to be that summer is bad but survivable. And I thought Townsville was hot and sticky.

But I suspect if I do go to Dubai, I’ll start as me, The Larger Lad, and by the end of the first summer be The Rather Smaller Lad. As I start sweating above 22 deg C.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes Townsville is hot and sticky- but not the same temps...sits around 50 deg in summer here. ( and we dont get the rain that Townsville gets)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Per Grasshopper: The idea of having to don a suit during summer is terrifying. I'll be found unconscious from heat stroke two paces outside my front door.

I presume even for office work in the IT industry that the normal, acceptable attire is more suitable than the bag of fruit.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As said before, it's the humidity that is the crippling factor.

I work in construction and having to walk around the site for 3-4hrs at at time was not a pleasant experience. You come back to the office looking like you have just stepped out of the shower fully clothed.

Officially, you won't see the temperature above 49c, if it hits 50c work (outside) is supposed to stop, but we recorded 54c on site in July.

One thing to remember is to keep up your fluid intake. Plenty of water, and I mean plenty, but don't just rely on water, as you will also be sweating the minerals and salts out of your system. Add somethig called Prolyte to some of your drinks during the day to replace them.

As disgusting as it may seem, the easiest way to check your body's hydration level is the colour of your urine. The darker the urine the more dehydrated you are. Good hydration will show as a very pale straw colour.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I live in Houston Texas, so I am used to the heat and humidity. I shouldnt have any problems coping with the heat huh?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I moved here from Houston (290, NW side) and i have to say Dubai heat and humidity is worse than Houston (in my opinion). It also lasts a lot longer.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> I moved here from Houston (290, NW side) and i have to say Dubai heat and humidity is worse than Houston (in my opinion). It also lasts a lot longer.


northeast side 59/1960
humble/atascocita

Oh I am sure it is worse, but I wont be like these guys moving from the UK to dubai heat.

oh and how do you compare the houston traffic and hustle bustle to Dubai?


----------

